# Do I NEED a Dutch Oven?



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been wishing for a dutch oven for a while now. My birthday was yesterday and my DH took me Sunday to pick out which one I wanted, he doesn't have a clue about them. So I picked out the size I thought we would need, but then I talked myself out of it. Yesterday I used my chicken fryer to brown and cook a pot roast and that got me thinking about whether or not I need a dutch oven. Can the chicken fryer be used in dutch oven recipes? I'm afraid I won't use it enough to justify the price. There is also limited storage in my kitchen and I am currently try to weed through the stuff I don't use so I don't want to add anything without absolutely needing it. 

TIA


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

If your chicken fryer is the deep cast iron type, it will work just fine.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, it is deep cast iron. Thank you, I guess I need to think of something else I _need_ for my birthday. lol


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

I love my cast iron dutch oven. Right now it's got some chili cooking in it. But, yes your skillet would also work. I never use my dutch oven enough. but, I had not even thought of it for the roast. I will next time. thanks


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Guess it all depends on how many you are cooking for...
I have a cast iron chicken fryer...it'd do just fine for a dutch oven if you were feeding maybe as many as 4? more suited to a pair or perhaps 3. It all depends on your recipe.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I am usually cooking for 4, but one them is a teenage boy aka bottomless pit. I'm not sure what I would cook in it. Obviously you can cook chili and I cooked my roast, but what do y'all cook in them? Maybe if I knew what I would use it for I could make up my mind. And do you have a plain cast iron or one of the enamel coated (?, you know the pretty colored ones)?

TIA


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi KyMama

I love my dutch ovens (camp oven) I got 8 of them from a 1 pint up to a 33 pint monster









and we use them in the out door cooking area and with a few hot coals and few hours latter you have got the best even stew or even roasts I'm cooking a lamb roast this weekend 

here my Lemon curry pork, 


























Lemon pork belly curryserved on rice with homemade nana bread.









I love cooking my stuffed peppers in my 3 pint dutch oven (camp oven)








Here both the stuffed pepper and the cabbage rolls are cook in dutch ovens (camp oven),

Once you have cooked in dutch oven (camp oven) you be able justify it easy, enjoy MM


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Yummy! I would be cooking indoors, but would like the option of outdoor cooking in an emergency. Would it be okay to get an indoor one and a stand just in case I have to cook outdoors? I know I would have to find someway to keep the coals on the lid, but I could figure that out I think. I'll be shopping at Sportsman's Warehouse and I know they have the stands so finding one won't be a problem. Yeah, I do my household shopping at Sportsman's Warehouse. I decorate from there too. lol


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi KyMama

Here a nice looking Dutchy for you Camp Chef 10" Deep 5 Quart Dutch Oven - Classic-style features a beautiful wildlife etching on the lid, three legs, a handled lid and bale.

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...tDetail/Dutch-Ovens/prod99990135527/cat101733

I would love to it one of these I also use our Dutch ovens indoors cooking as well. MM



KyMama said:


> Yummy! I would be cooking indoors, but would like the option of outdoor cooking in an emergency. Would it be okay to get an indoor one and a stand just in case I have to cook outdoors? I know I would have to find someway to keep the coals on the lid, but I could figure that out I think. I'll be shopping at Sportsman's Warehouse and I know they have the stands so finding one won't be a problem. Yeah, I do my household shopping at Sportsman's Warehouse. I decorate from there too. lol


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I've talked myself into and out of it 2 times since starting this thread.  I think I might just have to go get me one. There isn't anything else that I want or need right now. There is a place here in town kinda like an indoor flea market. I think I will check there first and see if I can find a nice, seasoned one. 

Thanks y'all. Please feel free to post your favorite recipes so I have something to try when I get it.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

KyMama,

Lodge has a factory store in South Pittsburg, Tn. It is about 25 miles before you get to Chattanooga on I-24. 

These cast iron items are 2nds so you will have to check them over. They have quite a selection if your willing to make the drive down from Ky.


----------



## XayInIowa (May 9, 2011)

I love mine, in fact right at this moment I am searching for dutch oven recipes for camping this weekend. Unfortunately, I only think about getting it out this time every year. I think we need a dutch oven show and tell thread after seeing all those great looking photos above!!


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Mountain Micks Camp-oven Pot Roast
2 to 3 kg fresh brisket or fresh topside roast
4 onions, 2 chopped, 2 sliced
4 potatoes cut in 4 
1 celery, stick cut in 75mm sticks
4 carrots chunky pieces 
2 cup red wine 
2 cup beef stock or water
2 teaspoon black pepper, 
4 cloves garlic,
1 tablespoon rosemary, 
1 tablespoon thyme,
3 tablespoons tomato paste 
Â¼ teaspoon salt

I love cooking a joint of beef (fresh brisket or fresh topside) in my Dutchy (camp-oven) , in a very lager Camp-oven (Dutch-oven) or a large casserole dish with a lid, I cut some onions, potatoes, celery, carrots and put some thick onion rings on the for the beef to sit on, I them add all the veggie, couple cup red wine and couple cup beef stock or water, to your taste black pepper, garlic, rosemary, thyme, tomato paste & salt put lid on a few coals under (a stove full) and one on top check in about two hours stir a little and put lid back on top up coals a little and cook until coal are out about one & half hours more sever with skillet cornbread .
You can cook it in you oven at 180Â°C for 2 & Â½ hours check and stir and cook for 1 & Â½ hours more at 150Â°C and enjoy. MM


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Breakfast lunch and dinner. Pot roast, chicken and dumplings, soup, stew, chili, biscuits, breads, corn bread, even desserts....James


http://www.dutchovencookware.com/dutch-oven-recipes.html


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I use mine all the time! Today we braised a beef roast in it and finished it in the oven. It's great for indian curries, roasting a chicken, making pasta sauce, soup, chili, stew. I have even made fried rice in it. (No wok.) I cook up batches of chicken thighs in mine, and shred the meat for later use. Mine is enamel coated, so I suppose I could cook preserves in it too but it's kinda heavy.. If I had to go bare bones for my kitchen I would keep the dutch oven because it's so versatile.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My dutch oven is a 6 quart one and I use it at least once a week. A couple days ago I used it to boil a dozen ears of corn. Last week I used it to make rice and broccoli. The week before I used it to make chicken stroganof. I've made bean soup and duck or turkey noodles in it. I've used it to make roast and beef stew. I use it to make spaghetti. I don't know what I would do without it.

Mountain Mick, I just ate but your pictures made me hungry again.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I have always used my Dutch ovens and other cast ironware in the kitchen -- I've never cooked with them over coals or a fire. They work GREAT inside!! They need to be well-seasoned (NOT a hard thing to do) and taken care of, and they can become legacy pieces.

I have a cast iron wok that's wonderful.

We use one of our Dutch ovens every Christmas to make caramel.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Not only do you need one... you need several! I have a clay (Emile Henry) 4 quart that I use mainly to bake bread in... a Lodge cast iron 7 quart that I love for one dish meals, and an All Clad 6 quart stainless one. I use them all, a LOT!


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

CJ said:


> Not only do you need one... you need several! I have a clay (Emile Henry) 4 quart that I use mainly to bake bread in... a Lodge cast iron 7 quart that I love for one dish meals, and an All Clad 6 quart stainless one. I use them all, a LOT!


I agree about needing several! We have 3 different sized ones and I am always on the lookout for more when we are at estate sales and such. 

BTW - would someone be willing to share a recipe for baking bread in a dutch oven? I tried this past weekend and it didn't work out so well. (Think) it was the recipe!


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

I have 4 or 5 different dutch ovens. I'm cooking in the house, never outside so that probably makes a difference. 

I usually use my big plain black one to make bread. I like a boule of crusty bread and that has been my best use for that one. The one I use more than any other is my pretty enameled one. It's so easy to clean. I use the enameled one 10 times more than any of the others. I generally make Rick Bayless recipes in that one. If I was going to start over I wouldn't even bother with one that isn't enameled.


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

prairiecomforts said:


> BTW - would someone be willing to share a recipe for baking bread in a dutch oven? I tried this past weekend and it didn't work out so well. (Think) it was the recipe!


As a basic recipe I like the 5 minute a day recipe. You can find the recipe by searching for it at the Mother Earth News site.  Here is a link to where they tell you how to bake that in a dutch oven.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

3 cups all purpose King Arthur flour (KA has a higher gluten content than store brands, I really prefer it)
1-1/2 cups tepid water
1 tablespoon Kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon instant acting yeast.

Whisk dry ingredients together, pour in water and stir just until everything is incorporated. Cover in a crock and let sit for about 2 hours, then refrigerate until ready use (up to a week) or just leave on the counter up to 18 hours.

Shape into a boule and let rise for 2 hours. Preheat a covered dutch oven (clay or cast iron, metal won't work) at 500 degrees. Invert dough into hot dutch oven and reduce heat to 475, bake covered for 35 minutes, remove lid and bake for another 10-15 minutes.












prairiecomforts said:


> I agree about needing several! We have 3 different sized ones and I am always on the lookout for more when we are at estate sales and such.
> 
> BTW - would someone be willing to share a recipe for baking bread in a dutch oven? I tried this past weekend and it didn't work out so well. (Think) it was the recipe!


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I also use my dutch oven for breads, I love the round rustic loaves. I have an enameled long loaf one also and a divided plate with cover for leaving leftovers in a turned off oven or on a woodstove to keep warm. The last two were thrift store finds, the first was Walmart, I think $25 bucks. If you are on the fence, get one second hand or borrow one to try it out. Don't forget thick pot holders.

You can't make that bread without one - or at least I can't, lol WAIT I remember a recipe that said you could use a crock pot with glass lid in the same manner, high heat in the oven. That doesn't have a handle or anything but you could use for that bread.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Seen one on sale at Menards on Friday. Very heavy.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I've read that you are not supposed to cook anything with tomatoes or any other acid in the cast iron - true or not true? 

I have one cast iron and one Le Cruset enameled...but just wondering.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Dandish

I would say thatâs false, as I have used all of my Dutch ovens as cooking pots to cook my tomato sauces in them and I love cooking my chutneys in my monster Dutch oven with no ill effect on them, I make a vinegar based chilli sauce a bit like Tabasco, which is 90% vinegar in them as well.MM:viking:




Dandish said:


> I've read that you are not supposed to cook anything with tomatoes or any other acid in the cast iron - true or not true?
> 
> I have one cast iron and one Le Cruset enameled...but just wondering.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I would say YES you need a dutch oven. The way I look at it is that when/if the SHTF you will have a way to cook for your family without having to rely on electric or gas for fuel. I could get started on a rant, but I won't! LOL

They are a very versatile piece of kitchen equipment.

I'm with Mick on the false assumption that you shouldn't cook with acidic ingredients. I do it alll the time! Maybe that reasoning stems from some people using cast iron that has not been properly seasoned???


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

susieneddy said:


> KyMama,
> 
> Lodge has a factory store in South Pittsburg, Tn. It is about 25 miles before you get to Chattanooga on I-24.
> 
> These cast iron items are 2nds so you will have to check them over. They have quite a selection if your willing to make the drive down from Ky.


They have a store in Sevierville too. We were just down there a few weeks ago right across the street at Knife Works, but I spent so much in there I wouldn't allow myself to go into the Lodge store. lol 

Since I couldn't make up my mind on my birthday I ended up with a great pair of waterproof work boots. DH got tired of me trying to make up my mind and bought the boots because he knew I liked them and would never spend that amount of money on them. I am trying to find a dutch oven at yard sales and such now. I wish my walmart still carried them, well they do have a coleman in the camping section but the seasoning was very uneven. I'd prefer to spend a little bit more if I am buying new and get a lodge or really any of the ones from Sportsman's because they all looked nice. 

That bread looks sooooo good.

ETA: I have been using my chicken fryer to get a feel for using a dutch oven, and I definitely think I would use one. One of the reasons I want one is a SHTF situation. Such as this year's weather has been so extreme that I feel like we are due another bad ice storm. That means at least a week without power and I will need a way to cook for my boys. Of course there are all kinds of other bad things that can happen, but that one is at the top of the list this year. I've read about not using acidic ingredients also, but I know my Granny cooked everything in cast iron.


----------



## Lilycatherine (Sep 2, 2011)

To CJ from the Ozarks!! What a great recipe for bread. I just jotted it down and will try this week. Thanks so much for sharing it. Great photo too.


----------



## Lilycatherine (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry...meant to say that Rural King carries Lodge cast iron cookware also if they have those stores where you live. They usually have great prices....lower when on sale than I have seen at the Sevierville outlet.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Mountain Mick said:


> Mountain Micks Camp-oven Pot Roast
> 2 to 3 kg fresh brisket or fresh topside roast
> 4 onions, 2 chopped, 2 sliced
> 4 potatoes cut in 4
> ...


More recipes, Mick - especially the Lemon Curried Pork!! (and the stuffed peppers. - and the cabbage rolls.) Post them in the Online Recipe book, if they're not there already!


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

Mountain Mick said:


> Hi KyMama
> 
> I love my dutch ovens (camp oven) I got 8 of them from a 1 pint up to a 33 pint monster
> 
> ...


Man you know how to cook some good food in your cast iron.


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

I bought a 5 quart today at rual king for $35 and using it to make a pineapple cobbler.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Yes. Yes you DO need a dutch oven!
Consider it a Must have for your preps. No electricity, no gas, no problem. If you can make a fire, you can cook enough food to feed a good sized family.

Besides that....the food tastes terrific.


----------



## emma's sheep (Mar 11, 2010)

My daughter bought me a dutch oven last week for my birthday and she got a Remy Oliver. It had french written on the front and on the packaging inside so she thought it was made in france. when she gave it to me we looked and on the corner of the box in tiny tiny letters it had made in PRC which is Peoples Republic of china.the labelling on products is so deceptive. We took it back and I put some money with it and I bought a Le Creseut and I love it. I have used it several times and I am very happy with it. I was looking at a lodge all cast iron and it was smaller and I wanted it for cooking in and on my stove. I was at a yard sale last week and found a cast iron pot with three legs and a handle It has RB 277 B on the cover. I think it is quite old and I have to clean the rust off the cover and it will be a great pot to use and it only cost me 10 dollars. I try very hard to stay away from things used fro food prep that are from china although it is difficult sometimes. I dislike how products are labelled into trying to fool the consumer.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

The only kind I want is the enamel lined ones. I hate messing with rusty cast iron and have given several items away, including a dutch oven and a 10 inch skillet. 
And yes, I know all about seasoning them, it's a personal preferrence.

The only advantage a cast iron dutch oven or skillet has (with or without enamel) is their thickness (sooo heavy) which makes them great conductors of heat.


----------



## emma's sheep (Mar 11, 2010)

I am very happy with the one I got Le creusent . Its pricey but i think well worth it. I have made bread and chickemn stew with dumplings and hamburger soup and they have all turned out well. the dumplings were parsley dumplings and were really good


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Stef said:


> The only kind I want is the enamel lined ones. I hate messing with rusty cast iron and have given several items away, including a dutch oven and a 10 inch skillet.
> And yes, I know all about seasoning them, it's a personal preferrence.
> 
> The only advantage a cast iron dutch oven or skillet has (with or without enamel) is their thickness (sooo heavy) which makes them great conductors of heat.


Get some Reynold's Slow Cooker Liners. No muss, no fuss.


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

CJ said:


> 3 cups all purpose King Arthur flour (KA has a higher gluten content than store brands, I really prefer it)
> 1-1/2 cups tepid water
> 1 tablespoon Kosher salt
> 1/4 teaspoon instant acting yeast.
> ...


You sure this recipe is correct?? I just tried it and got an overcooked brick. It didn't even try to rise, was terribly dense, and so hard I couldn't cut it with any sense of ease.

I'm thinking not enough yeast as most recipes call for a packet or 2 1/4 tsp.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yes, it's absolutely correct. I've posted countless photos of loaves made with this recipe as I used it exclusively before I switched to sourdough. My loaves are always beautiful with this recipe... as are thousands of others who follow this recipe, it was originally posted in the New York Times by Jim Lahey, you can even search YouTube for videos of him making it.

1/4 teaspoon of yeast is plenty.



FrogTacos said:


> You sure this recipe is correct?? I just tried it and got an overcooked brick. It didn't even try to rise, was terribly dense, and so hard I couldn't cut it with any sense of ease.
> 
> I'm thinking not enough yeast as most recipes call for a packet or 2 1/4 tsp.


----------

